# 820 partner visa refusal



## Jackiewu (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi, I just created an account recently but I have been visiting this forum for more than one year. I lodged an onshore partner visa in August 2016 and got refused in August 2017. The information in this forum has helped me a lot but my partner and I weren't wise enough to gather more evidence. Now we are still not sure what to do. We have few plans but after the refusal we are not confident anymore. I hope one day I can share some good news and help people in the same situation.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

May I ask what the reason for refusal was?


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

you can appeal , am sure ou will be able to gather more evidence by now, don't lose hope


----------



## Jackiewu (Sep 11, 2017)

Ramah said:


> May I ask what the reason for refusal was?


I think the case officer believed we had a genuine de facto relationship at time of lodgement but not 12 months prior to the lodgement. We only lived together for 7 months at time of lodgement and we didn't register either. I thought we had the relationship for more than 12 months so it must be enough. I was totally stupid and innocent. I can PM you when I have 5 posts and sent you the record decision. Thank you for asking.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Jackiewu said:


> I think the case officer believed we had a genuine de facto relationship at time of lodgement but not 12 months prior to the lodgement. We only lived together for 7 months at time of lodgement and we didn't register either. I thought we had the relationship for more than 12 months so it must be enough. I was totally stupid and innocent. I can PM you when I have 5 posts and sent you the record decision. Thank you for asking.


If you are gonna to appeal please use a migration agent


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Is there the 28 day time limit to appeal?

Is it possible you can tell us what evidences you supplied prior to your 7 months of living together, that you considered as a de facto relationship but the Case Officer did not?


----------



## Jackiewu (Sep 11, 2017)

EDT said:


> If you are gonna to appeal please use a migration agent


I have a migration agent helping me now but I am still not very confident.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Jackiewu said:


> I have a migration agent helping me now but I am still not very confident.


If you are using one of the ones recommended on here, they are very good and will keep you informed as to how your application is - they wont unless required put in an application that has no chance of being approved.


----------



## Jackiewu (Sep 11, 2017)

ampk said:


> Is there the 28 day time limit to appeal?
> 
> Is it possible you can tell us what evidences you supplied prior to your 7 months of living together, that you considered as a de facto relationship but the Case Officer did not?


Financial aspects
Joint back account statement - we only used it casually and opened it late(in July 2016) so it was given little weight.

Screenshot of money transfers(7 transfers) - no weight was given because "No evidence has been provided of either yours or your sponsors personal accounts to verify the transfers." The screenshot was the online transfer history of my partner's account but I think it doesn't include enough details.

Receipts of hotels, restaurants, and public transports were provided but not mentioned.

Nature of the Household
Joint lease and joint bills - it wasn't dated back to 2015 
my mobile phone invoice listing the address dated May 2015

The biggest mistake here was that we totally forgot to upload the evidence of my partner living in the address dated back to 2015. We have the lease signing by my partner dated back to 2015 but we didn't upload it.

We also uploaded photos of the apartment we live in, the day we moved in, and new bed and couch. These are not mentioned.

Social Aspects
Photos - " It is noted that the photos are limited and do not show any other people. While the photos indicate that you and your sponsor have undertaken joint social activities and have travelled together I am not satisfied they are sufficient evidence of a de facto relationship."

3 Form888s - given some weight

Nature of the Persons' Commitment to each other

We uploaded a lot of facebook messages and some statements but they are not mentioned.

"In your application form you nominated XX/XX/2015 as the date that you began a de facto relationship. There is no evidence before me which supports these claims."

---------

Listing the evidence actually makes me realize how little evidence we had. We were really stupid not registering our relationship. I was quite arrogant thinking the relationship was genuine because "we know it's genuine." Obviously I need an expensive lesson.

I am actually grateful that the case officer explained how he evaluated some evidence.

We have applied for appeal and are trying to dig more evidence. The agent said there is hope but I am not confident at all.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Jackiewu said:


> Financial aspects
> Joint back account statement - we only used it casually and opened it late(in July 2016) so it was given little weight.
> 
> Screenshot of money transfers(7 transfers) - no weight was given because "No evidence has been provided of either yours or your sponsors personal accounts to verify the transfers." The screenshot was the online transfer history of my partner's account but I think it doesn't include enough details.
> ...


From my understanding there is hope, it is a requirement for a Case Officer to give "some" detail as to a refusal.

Again is you are using one of the RMA's from here you certainly do have hope, that missing evidence can be now presented at the hearing.

* I am sorry for your refusal, and we get many members that don't take this 12 month relationship requirement for de facto couples seriously and only concentrate on it being a living requirement.

All the best.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Jackiewu said:


> Financial aspects
> Joint back account statement - we only used it casually and opened it late(in July 2016) so it was given little weight.
> 
> Screenshot of money transfers(7 transfers) - no weight was given because "No evidence has been provided of either yours or your sponsors personal accounts to verify the transfers." The screenshot was the online transfer history of my partner's account but I think it doesn't include enough details.
> ...


Sorry for your refusal but all is not lost yet.

Thank you for sharing these details. As ampk said, we often find people that don't believe when we say what all is required to get a partner visa and often get upset at the truth we spit them and go off to do their own thing anyway. Hopefully more people will read this and not make the same mistakes.

Best of luck in your appeal.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Jackiewu said:


> I think the case officer believed we had a genuine de facto relationship at time of lodgement but not 12 months prior to the lodgement. We only lived together for 7 months at time of lodgement and we didn't register either. I thought we had the relationship for more than 12 months so it must be enough. I was totally stupid and innocent. I can PM you when I have 5 posts and sent you the record decision. Thank you for asking.


I really hope the appeal goes in your favour.

It's a complicated process and it's not cheap but don't give up on it, you've come this far, with a bit of help you'll get it done.

I'd imagine it must be heartbreaking to receive a refusal but you've got to pick yourself up, dust yourself off and get it done with some help 

Best of luck!!

P.S Taiwan is one of my favourite places in the world


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your refusal!  

Just read your evidence list and I'm just wondering 
What do you mean when you say "but not mentioned?"
E.g you showed hotel bookings but "not mentioned"... mentioned where? In the stat dec? 

Thanks


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

patricerafferty said:


> Sorry to hear about your refusal!
> 
> Just read your evidence list and I'm just wondering
> What do you mean when you say "but not mentioned?"
> ...


I believe it means not mentioned by the CO as part of the reasons for refusal.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh okay. Gosh people getting a refusal really makes me stressed out & worried about my application it so unfortunate!! Another thing I'm stressing about now is - my partner normally gives me money in cash and then I put in into our joint bank account which means I don't have much proof of transfer  although, I have a lot of transfers from my personal account into the joint account would this be ok if I write about the cash situation?


----------

